# wrecked the F-150!



## rb_in_va (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, actually someone ran into the back of me. But hey, my brakes work well! No body damage, just going to need a front and rear bumper, new grill, etc. No one injured, so that is good.


----------



## chowdozer (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad no one was injured. That's all that's really important. Trucks can always be replaced.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 21, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Well, actually someone ran into the back of me. But hey, my brakes work well! No body damage, just going to need a front and rear bumper, new grill, etc. No one injured, so that is good.



Sorry to hear this ....Glad you were not hurt....






.


----------



## Steve128 (Nov 21, 2007)

*People Matter*



chowdozer said:


> Glad no one was injured. That's all that's really important. Trucks can always be replaced.



+2


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 22, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Glad no one was injured. That's all that's really important. Trucks can always be replaced.



You're right, and I needed to get it to the shop anyway. And now I have a rental truck like this while its getting fixed. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FLOR...oryZ6196QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It actually kind of works out well because I start a new job monday where the parking is scarce, and my Ford is like a bull in a china shop!


----------

